# Cladophora Algae



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

is there anything that controls clado algae in the wild ?

sure, seems like a simple question, "if there was something that maintained it in the wild we'd be looking to incorporate it into our tanks"

around the great lakes they're correlating algae blooms to phosphorous levels in the lakes, but that's about it.

i'm not going to say i'm educated on the subject, but i do find it hard to think that any species of anything is going to reproduce to such outbreaks unless it's evolved to have growth rates to compete with whatever is eating or otherwise killing it off.

i do notice it grows fast. something's gotta be interested in it is my thinking.

doesn't mean that whatever this could be is in the hobby.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Jordanella floridae_, aka American flag fish, will devour it. After it's gone...


----------



## Flear (Sep 29, 2012)

coincidentally i've got one of those in my tank, ...

i did get the flagfish just to deal with plant density in the tank, ... he's definitely not keeping up there either.

i dono if the cladophora is too far gone or not, he doesn't seem to be doing much too it. as i pull out handfuls there are more handfuls to pull out.

i did find one article by someone that was using water flow and that got rid of it in his tank.


----------

